
25 Civil Liberties Orgs Call for Open Hearings on Section 702 Surveillance - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/01/25-civil-liberties-organizations-call-open-hearings-section-702-surveillance
======
Diamons
I wish there was a way to get involved with civil liberty movements like this.
I strongly believe NSA spying has harmed free speech in America.

------
MCRed
These orgs (and all of us) should have legal teeth. We should be able to
indict and subsequently prosecute those whose crimes have become obvious and
for whome there is sufficient evidence.

Government prosecutors will never do it.

